# Cost Control



## ابوسعاد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72323.html​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حال جميع الاخوة والاخوات بالمنتدى ادعو الله ان تكونوا جميعا بخير حال
مرفق ملف عبارة عن تصور مبدئي لعمل قسم ادارة تكاليف بشركة مقاولات ارجو من الاخوة امدادي برايهم ولكم جميعا خالص شكري وتحياتي


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

حياك الله اخي العزيز ابو سعاد .. من طول الغيبات جاب الغنايم

الملف تحت القراءه .. يبدوا انه جميل جدا وعملي وموضوعه مهم ومشوق خاصة بالنسبة لي .. اسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

سنوافيكم بعد القراءه بالتعليق .. وان كنا لا نرتقي لحد علمكم وخبرتكم


----------



## ابوسعاد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشكور استاذنا*

مشكور استاذنا ابو صالح
وبانتظار تعليقكم واضافتكم المثمرة كعادتكم


----------



## مهندسو المشاريع (25 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ابو سعاد على موضوعك المهم

والحقيقه أن موضوع السيطره على التكاليف من المواضيع الهامه والتي نفتقدها في هذا المنتدى ونفتقد لتجارب المتخصصين فيها...... هل بالإمكان تكملة الموضوع وإرفاق النماذج والادوات التي تستخدم في إدارة التكاليف.... ستكون الفائده عظيمه وأسأل الله أن يكتب لك أجرها.


----------



## الكراديسى (26 أكتوبر 2007)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## ابوسعاد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*غالي والطلب رخيص*

الاخوة الاعزاء
اشكر لكم تفاعلكم مع الموضوع وجاري حاليا اعداد جميع ما ذكرته من مكونات البرنامج او النظام المطلوب دعواتكم معنا وادعو كل من لديه خبرة بالموضوع ان يدلي بدلوه حتى نخرج بنظام فعلي وشامل وشكرا لكم


----------



## maes (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## ابوسعاد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*cost control forms*

الاخوة الاحباب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق الفورم الخاصة ببرنامج ادارة التكاليف الذي سبق وقدمنا له وصفا تفصيليا لمكوناته . هذه الفورم يتم طباعتها ( اصل+2 صورة) وبارقام تسلسلية ويتم تعبئة بياناتها بالموقع ثم ترسل بصورة دورية الى قسم ادارة التكاليف لوضعها على البرنامج وبالتالي يتم تحليلها واستنتاج المطلوب منها.
وللعلم فلقد انتهيت حاليا من اكثر من نصف البرنامج الخاص بادارة التكاليف وجاري استكمال الباقي ولكن لانني اقوم بعمل البرنامج على اكسل فهو لذلك يأخذ وقت كبير وبمشيئة الله بعد اكمالي للبرنامج سوف اقوم بعد ذلك بعمله بنظام قواعد البيانات حيث اقوم حاليا بدراسة قواعد البيانات لانتقاء افضلها لعمل مثل هذا البرنامج.
ادعو اخواني الاحباء جميعا لدعمي في موضوع قواعد البيانات ( اي كتب تتحدث عن قواعد البيانات بحيث يمكن تعلمها سريعا).
اخيرا لايسعني الا ان ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يرزقنا جميعا الرضا والغنى والعفاف والهدى وان يديم علينا ستره وان يعاملنا بما هو اهل له انه اهل التقوى والمغفرة ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم .
اخيكم محمد صقر - ابوسعاد


----------



## ابوسعاد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*cost control forms*

الاخوة الاحباب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق الفورم الخاصة ببرنامج ادارة التكاليف الذي سبق وقدمنا له وصفا تفصيليا لمكوناته . هذه الفورم يتم طباعتها ( اصل+2 صورة) وبارقام تسلسلية ويتم تعبئة بياناتها بالموقع ثم ترسل بصورة دورية الى قسم ادارة التكاليف لوضعها على البرنامج وبالتالي يتم تحليلها واستنتاج المطلوب منها.
وللعلم فلقد انتهيت حاليا من اكثر من نصف البرنامج الخاص بادارة التكاليف وجاري استكمال الباقي ولكن لانني اقوم بعمل البرنامج على اكسل فهو لذلك يأخذ وقت كبير وبمشيئة الله بعد اكمالي للبرنامج سوف اقوم بعد ذلك بعمله بنظام قواعد البيانات حيث اقوم حاليا بدراسة قواعد البيانات لانتقاء افضلها لعمل مثل هذا البرنامج.
ادعو اخواني الاحباء جميعا لدعمي في موضوع قواعد البيانات ( اي كتب تتحدث عن قواعد البيانات بحيث يمكن تعلمها سريعا).
اخيرا لايسعني الا ان ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يرزقنا جميعا الرضا والغنى والعفاف والهدى وان يديم علينا ستره وان يعاملنا بما هو اهل له انه اهل التقوى والمغفرة ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم .
اخيكم محمد صقر - ابوسعاد
ملحوظة: الحد الاقصى لرفع الملفات 3 مرفقات لذا سوف ارفق الباقي في الرد التالي


----------



## ابوسعاد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*تابعcost control forms*

مرفق 3 ملفات اخرين


----------



## ابوسعاد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*تابعcost control forms2*

مرفق 2 ملف


----------



## الزعيم2000 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخونا الغالى على المجهود الطيب
و نسأل الله أن يجزيك عن الكل خير الجزاء 
و نسأله أيضا أن يوفقك فى مل تسعى إليه من علم و عمل , هو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه


----------



## أبو علاوهالة (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (8 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الكريم ابو سعاد .. الاخوة القراء ..

لقد انتهيت من قراءة الملف الاول (المرفوع في اول مشاركة) ولدي بعض التعقيبات عليه، مع العلم انني لم اقم بقراءة او استعراض الملفات المرفقه الاخرى والوارده في مشاركات اليوم .. ولذلك تكون تعقيباتي على الملف الاول بالتحديد .. اتمنى ان تثري النقاش والموضوع.
...................................................
اولا: اشكر الاخ الكريم ابو سعاد على الملف الرائع والشرح الوافي والفكرة الجيده والمتميزه.

ثانيا: للاخوان الباحثين والمهتمين بالشأن الاكاديمي .. اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع هو مقترح بحثي جيد لموضوع مهم ونابع من ممارسة المهنة في الحياه العملية، ولذلك لمن يبحث عن مواضيع بحثية فهذا يعتبر موضوع بحث خصب.

ثالثا: لبداية التعقيب على ما سطرته انامل الكريم ابو سعاد أجد ان نقطة البدأ تكون من العنوان، فقد ذكر الاخ ابو سعاد العنوان واستخدم كلمة "نظام" و أجد من وحي الملف الاول ان الانسب هو استبدال كلمة "نظام" بكلمة "إطار" والسبب ان الإطار الاعم من النظام ويمكن تطويره في مراحل لاحقة الى نظام، وهنا نجد الفرق بين المهم والأهم فالأهم في ما يقدمه الاخ ابو سعاد هو ايجاد الإطار اولا الذي يكون سبب في حل المشكلة ثم يمكن ان يطور هذا الإطار ليصبح نظام مبرمج بالحاسب الآلي وهنا يتدخل المبرمجين لبناء النظام الأنسب الذي يحقق أهداف هذا الإطار.
الإطار العملي لابد له من ان يتكون من معطيات او مدخلات، ثم عمليات، ثم نتائج فمخرجات.

رابعا: بالنسبة لنقطة الحاجة الى النظام؟
اتفق معك عزيزي الكريم في ان التعقيد الحاصل في صناعة التشييد يتطلب حلولا جديده ومبدعه منها تدخل الحاسب الآلي في برمجة أنظمة لها ان تسهل هذا التعقيد وتساهم في صناعة القرارات او حتى تساهم في تسيير الاعمال.
ومن ما ذكرت عزيز أجد ان المقترح يحتوي على عدة أطر عملية مختلفه (او كما تسميها نظم مختلفه) تختلف هذه بإحتلاف الهدف من كل إطار بشكل منفصل (الذي يؤدي الى مُخرج معين) ثم هذا المُخرج يكون مُدخل في النظام الذي يليه وهكذا دواليك.
فمن هذه النظم .. نظام يقوم بتحويل الفواتير الى قوائم أعمال شامله للمواد المطلوبه وتسعيرها .. وهذا بحد ذاته نظام جيد ويمكن ان يكون الخطوة الأولى .. ثم هذه القوائم يتم تسليمها للنظام الذي يليه الا وهو نظام حساب تكلفة البنود (وهذا دور المسعر) ثم يمكن ان يتطور الوضع بعد عمليات حساب التكلفه والتسعير الى ان يصبح نظام يدمج هذه البنود وتكاليفها بنظام الجدولة للمشروع وحساب المدد الزمنية لكل بند (وهذا دور المخطط) وهنا تتدخل عمليات المسار الحرج وضغط المشروع وما يسبقها من عمليات تكسيير المشروع الى مجموعة اعمال اصغر وخلافه من المهام .. ثم بعد الانتهاء من كل هذا .. يأتي المتطلب الثالث وهو مقارنة الواقع المنفذ بالمخطط له (اي عمليات القيم المكتسبه) وهذا دور مدير المشروع وفريق العمل .. ثم يأتي النظام الرابع والأخير المقترح وهو ايجاد نقط المراقبة ونقاط التحكم وضمان الجوده.
ما اقصده ان هذا النظام الذي تقترحه عزيزي الكريم هو نظام شامل ونظام طموح جدا .. ولكن المشكلة انه يتجه (وكما فهمت) الى برمجة مهام مترتبه على فريق العمل للمشروع وجعل الفريق مجرد مراقب ومتحكم في مدخلات ومخرجات البرنامج. وهذا اعتقد انه يصعب جدا تنفيذه.

خامسا: دورة حياة المشروع
لم تبين لنا على هذه الدورة اين يبدأ النظام المقترح واين ينتهي؟؟؟

سادسا: مراكز الكلفه
المتعارف عليه ان يتم حساب مراكز الكلفه بالإعتماد على مجموعات الاعمال (من الاصغر الى الأكبر)، اما ما تقترحه هو الاعتماد على البند الواحد من المواد مثل الحديد وكيفية تأثيره على بقية مجموعات الاعمال اذا ما كان هناك تعديل في هذا البند .. الفكرة طموحه ولكن مرهقه من وجهة نظري وستنتج تشويش في حسابات الكلفه للمجموعات الا اذا كان تغيير الكلفه كان معلل وموضوح بجانب قيمة الكلفه الرئيسية (الجديده) وذكر السبب مع بيان البند الذي أثر على هذه الكلفه ... وبالتالي يتطلب هذا ايجاد نظام خامس وظيفته تعقب التغييرات وحفظها.

اخيرا .. اتمنى لك التوفيق في عمل هذا النظام .. وارى انه من الافضل تقسيمه الى انظمه منفصله وانجازها اولا ثم عمل عملية الدمج والتكامل بينهما فبذلك يسهل تجربة النظام ويسهل اقناع المؤسسات والشركات بإستخدامه والاستفاده منه... وآسف على الإطاله


----------



## sherifmadkor (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد جابر عبود (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (8 نوفمبر 2007)

اخونا الفاضل ابو سعاد

نتابع الموضوع بكل اهتمام

ولك موفور الشكر على الافادات القيمة

وللاخ ابو صالح الشكر الموصول 
على ملاحظاته الفنية


----------



## ابوسعاد (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*استاذي العزيز شكرا*

اخي واستاذي العزيز ابو صالح
كما عودتنا دوما رد جميل وتحليل متقن ورؤية واعية جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
اود ان اعلق تعليق بسيطا على ما طرحته من خلال ردكم على الموضوع وذلك من خلال توضيح نقطة مهمة
الملف الذي رفعته عن موضوع السيطرة على التكاليف نظرة عامة وليست تفصيلية وما ذكرته انت هو التفصيل لحركة تدفق المعلومات داخل الاطار المقترح واتفق معكم فيها.
ولكنني ارى ان وجود برنامج واحد متكامل بداخله كل ما ذكرنا سوف يسهل التعامل مع البرنامج خصوصا ان حاجة شركات المقاولات دوما تكون لبرنامج يؤدي كافة ما يلزم دون دخول المستخدم في اي حلول ابتكارية اي يكون مهمة المستخدم ادخال المعلومات فقط على ان يقوم البرنامج بتحليلها وعرض بياناتها في الصورة المطلوبة.
وما فكرت فيه ان يحتوي البرنامج الموحد على هذا الكم من قواعد البيانات في بيئته التصميمية على ان تكون واجهة التطبيق واحدة تحتوي على العناصر الاساسية او نستطيع ان نسميها البرامج الفرعية وهي ما سوف يظهر للمستخدم .
وبأي حال عن انتهائي من عمل هذا التصور سوف اعرضه عليكم لتزودونني كما عودتمونا دوما بمرئياتكم حول الموضوع اكرر شكري العميق ولكم خالص تحياتي.


----------



## sallam1998 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف الحلواني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م/حسن كامل (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لجميع الأخوة المشاركين والمساهمين جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## فادي الخطيب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## el_shawadify (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (21 نوفمبر 2007)

أشكر الأخ على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونطمح للمزيد بهذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## the pump (24 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم الأيادي أخي الكريم


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx A Lot


----------



## kembel67 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخ الكريم ابو سعاد على المجهود المتميز


----------



## سمير باهبري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (8 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## engmohamad (29 مايو 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ابراهيم حمد (29 مايو 2008)

:75:السلام عليكم
شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## هلوتس (5 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وامل المزيد من العلم النافع


----------



## هلوتس (7 أغسطس 2008)

حفظك الله ورعاك .


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 أغسطس 2008)

ألأخ ألكريم أبوسعاد ...شكرا على الموضوع ..
ألأخ الكريم أبوصالح ..شكراعلى التعقيب.


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (20 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل00 تحية تقدير واعزاز
نامل ان تتقبل منا تقديرنا لمساهمتك الطيبة وفى نفس الوقت اتساع الصدر لما قد يوجه اليها من انتقادات00
نود ان نشير الى انه رغم ان الفكرة التى تتناولها قديمة وليست بالجديدة الا اننا كنا نود رؤية بصمتك الذهنية والفكرية على تحديد مساوىء ماقدسلف وابداء البراعة فى التطوير والابتكار 000 الا انن لاحظنا موضوعا مفككا يميل الى الانفرادية فى علاقات العناصر التى يؤثر بعضها بالبعض تاثيرا استاتيكيا او ديناميكيا او كليهما معا فى كثير من الحالات خاصة وان الموضوع يتعلق بالنواحى المالية0
لذا نامل اعادة النظر والاطلاع على ماسبق تناوله فى هذا الشان لتضع يدك على مواطن الضعف فتطورها او مواطن القوة لتزيدها اشراقا بعبقريتك وخبراتك 000تحياتى القلبية0


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (21 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل ابو سعاد 
اشكرك جدا" على الملفات فهي رائعة جدا"
واتمنى ان تمدنا بالمزيد واكمال البرنامج
مع التقدير


----------



## راعي شبوة (21 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## virtualknight (22 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر الجزيل على الجهد المتميز


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس 323 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخي م. أبا سعاد
جزيت خيراً


----------



## hosini2000 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع*​


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

متشكرين على الملفات اللى اكثرمن رائعة وادينا خبر اول ماتخلص باقى الملفات
م/ احمد خليل


----------



## عبدالعزيز عسيري (16 نوفمبر 2008)

سلمت يداك شكرا الف


----------



## anwerbasha (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الجهد لرائع


----------



## Engr (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مشكورين جداً

Engr


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (3 ديسمبر 2008)

برجاء موافاتنا بكيفية عمل cost control على برنامج البيريمافيرا
وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## eng_hema (18 فبراير 2009)

جزيل الشكر لمهندسنا العظيم م/ محمد صقر 
وانت غني عن التعريف


----------



## m_halawa (22 فبراير 2009)

*الملفات غير مترابطة*

مع احترامي لما قدم فلا بد أن يكون مترابط وأنا أتوافق مع رأي الدكتور في أنها ليست العملية في النماذج ولكن في اسلوب اجراءات أي شركة مقاولات وهي نكاذج قديمه مع احترامي الكامل لطارح للمهندس 


كما اعتقد ان هذه الملفات من شركة سبك لأني أعلم أنها قامت بتطوير الأدلة والاجراءات والسياسات الخاصة بالشركة مع hrd وتيم انترناشنوال ولها re-engineering processes ولكنها غير متوفرة لذا المعلومات ناقصة


----------



## ابوسعاد (22 فبراير 2009)

استاذي العزيز م محمد حلاوة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشيد بسعادتكم على ردكم الثمين وعلى ردود كافة الاخوة الزملاء
ولكنني ويعلم الله قدمت هذه الوريقات الى ادارة شركتي كأطروحة مني لتصور خاص لما يمكن ان تكون عليه ادارة السيطرة على التكاليف ولم استخدم اي حرف مما قامت به الجهة التي يتحدث عنها استاذي الكريم.
ثانيا انا لم اذكر ان ذلك التصور والطرح نظام شامل او كامل بل بدأت بفكرة وارجو من الجميع الاضافة حتى تعم الفائدة واعلم ان المهندس محمد حلاوة لدية الامكانيات ليضيف لهذا الموضوع ما يجعله انموذجا متكاملا مع ملاحظة اختلاف ظروف كل شركة وبالتالي امكانية التعديل للتتوافق النظم مع واقع الشركة ومع احتياجاتها.
لذا اعتذر عن اي قصور بالمادة التي طرحتها وهكذا دوما فعل البشر لاينقصه القصور
واطلب مكررا من استاذنا المهندس محمد حلاوة امدادنا بالمادة الصحيحة حتى تعم الفائدة وهذا الطلب موجه للجميع من باب وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى
ملحوظة اخيرة احب ان اوضحها الا وهو انني واذ تحدثت في هذا النظام كان من باب التفكير في نظام عمل لا اعمل فيه فأنا عملي مهندس دراسات ومناقصاتsenior estimator 
اكرر طلبي واسفي
مع دعائي للجميع بوافر الصحة والعافية
اخوكم م محمد صقر


----------



## ابوشرهان (17 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم

حياك الله اخي العزيز ابو سعاد ..*
*
الملف تحت القراءه .. يبدوا انه جميل جدا وعملي وموضوعه مهم ومشوق خاصة بالنسبة لي .. اسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

*
​


----------



## eng_yasser orabi (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور ابو سعاد واسعدك الله 
اكرر طلب البشمهندس ابو سعاد واتمنى منك سيدي محمد حلاوه اذا كان بمقدورك تنزيل الماده

دمتم بخير....


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (6 مايو 2010)

حييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييياك الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا م/ محمد صقر


----------



## the poor to god (6 مايو 2010)

ارجو بالرغم من قدم الموضوع ان يكون حصل التطور المنشود لشركة بحجم سبك التى اعرفها عن قرب واعرف حجم مشاريعها با المملكة ان يكون حدث تغير لهذا النظام لانه لا يصلح لحجم شركات كبيرة كا سبك يصلح لمقاول عنده مشروع لا يتجاوز المليون او 2


----------



## أديب السعيدي (20 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m ezz (20 يونيو 2010)

_ألاخ الفاضل ..م/ محمد صقر
جزاك الله خيرا علي جهدك الطيب وجميع المشاركين 
تصور جيد ما شاء الله افادني كثيرا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
_


----------



## gharib belal (20 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## gharib belal (21 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير​*


----------



## gharib belal (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع*​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ايها العضو المتميز انتظر منك استكمال البرنامج لتعم الاستفادة


----------



## nabdo (23 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لك وعليك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكر علي هذا الموضوع*

اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع .....


----------



## Essam AbdallaPMP (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك يا ابا سعاد


----------



## arch_hamada (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااا لك


----------



## ktheeb (14 مارس 2012)

*الله يعطيكم العافيه*


----------



## محمد النواري (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## eng_gallou (30 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ragab selim (24 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد النواري (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (7 مايو 2012)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م/ أحمد حسين (1 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد العزيز السيد (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ||refoo|| (11 يناير 2018)

thnx


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2020)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

